
Show HN: Feedback collection tool for product managers - QueensGambit
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/feedbacklet_for_product_managers/633604108513
======
QueensGambit
Hi HN,

As a product manager, I have been creating user surveys using Google forms and
sending it to users on email. But, users rarely respond to such surveys. So, I
created a tool to embed Google Form in my app. This way, I can get instant
feedback from users, when they are using the app.

I am publishing it as Google Forms add on, so that any product manager can use
it in their app to get user feedback. What do you think this tool?

~~~
visionerdy
Its a smart move to reuse Google Forms for user surveys. Looks nice! But, I am
worried how this will look like on my app. Is this UI customizable?

~~~
QueensGambit
Thanks! Yes. The idea is to help product teams who are already are comfortable
with Google Forms/Sheets to keep track of their bugs and features.

On the look and feel, you can customize the UI to make it look like your app.
Also, it uses bootstrap. So, you can import your own bootstrap CSS to change
the UI.

